# Samsung NX1000 vs Olumpus Mini E-PM2



## alicecass (Jul 5, 2013)

So I've done a lot of research and narrowed it down to these two models. But not one site flat out tells me which to buy. I just wanna know if the extra 100$ is worth the EPM2. If it isn't I'd rather just go with the samsung. So can someone please give a newbie some advice?


----------



## usayit (Jul 5, 2013)

Few more points to look into:

* Have you handled both bodies... which is more comfortable feels better in your hands?  This is imperative as the camera body gets smaller.

* Many go for these type of cameras because of size and weight.   The Samsung has a larger sensor (which in of itself is often an advantage) but with that often comes larger lenses.  When comparing packaging, you should also take that into consideration.

* How important is the selection of lenses to you?   If so, compare and make sure you are happy with the availability.  

NX system:

NX System / NX Lenses

Micro 4/3rds:

Four Thirds | Micro Four Thirds | Products(Lenses)

As you can see the micro 4/3rds system has more lenses but that doesn't automatically make it the better system for you.


----------



## usayit (Jul 5, 2013)

You should also share a bit more info.....  kinda makes it difficult for people to respond when they know almost zero about what your expectations.   For starters, you can share some of your thoughts that you came up with during your "research" that lead to the choice of these two.     Personally, I shoot micro 4/3rds as a secondary system for a variety of reasons... ask specifics and I could elaborate.

PS> No one site will tell you which one to get because its so variable to the individual.


----------



## alicecass (Jul 5, 2013)

usayit said:


> You should also share a bit more info.....  kinda makes it difficult for people to respond when they know almost zero about what your expectations.   For starters, you can share some of your thoughts that you came up with during your "research" that lead to the choice of these two.     Personally, I shoot micro 4/3rds as a secondary system for a variety of reasons... ask specifics and I could elaborate.
> 
> PS> No one site will tell you which one to get because its so variable to the individual.




Hi! Well I was looking for a decent aperture like 2.8 or less but then I discovered that that varies with lenses and not cameras... I want good color depth basically a camera that is more likely to produce relatively vivid colors even if its cloudy. Also I'd like it to have relatively low noise distortion when I'm shooting a city at night... But I'm not sure at what aspects to look for cameras that would produce this image. Also where I live I couldn't find either cameras so I'm buying them off amazon and thus can't handle them but I don't mind if the lens gets a bit too big for the body.


----------



## brunerww (Jul 6, 2013)

alicecass said:


> ! Well I was looking for a decent aperture like 2.8 or less but then I discovered that that varies with lenses and not cameras... I want good color depth basically a camera that is more likely to produce relatively vivid colors even if its cloudy. Also I'd like it to have relatively low noise distortion when I'm shooting a city at night... But I'm not sure at what aspects to look for cameras that would produce this image. Also where I live I couldn't find either cameras so I'm buying them off amazon and thus can't handle them but I don't mind if the lens gets a bit too big for the body.



Hi Alice - I use these comparison tools when I'm trying to decide between still cameras:

*Image samples - Flickr:*

NX1000: Flickr: The Samsung NX1000 Pool

E PM2: Flickr: The Olympus Pen Mini E-PM2 Pool

*Size, weight and external controls - Camerasize:*

Compare camera dimensions side by side
*
Sensor size and characteristics - Digital camera database:*

Samsung NX1000 vs. Olympus PEN E-PM2 - Sensor Comparison


*SIde-by-side specifications:*

I usually use DxO Mark to compare sensor performance, but they haven't tested the NX1000.  However, they do have the most comprehensive side-by-side specs comparison - better than Snapsort or the more colorful Sortable, in my view:

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

Bottom Line: Given what you are looking for - low noise and vivid colors in low light - I would get the NX1000 for it's larger sensor, which should produce less noise in low light.  Either of these cameras will produce vivid colors with the right settings.

I also like the fact that it has a PASM dial for exposure control, something the menu driven E PM2 lacks - and it is less expensive ($299 at Amazon with the kit lens, versus $400+ for the E PM2)

Good luck with your decision!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------

